# Kindle Fire Tops the iPad



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Just saw this interesting article on Yahoo news about the Kindle Fire vs. the iPad. I don't own either a Fire or an iPad (yet), so I'll have to take their word for it: http://news.yahoo.com/why-i-m-returning-my-new-ipad-and-buying-a-kindle-fire.html


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree on the money at least.  Do I want the extra storage and all the extra bells and whistles of an iPad?  Sure I do.  I'd rather have the same bells and whistles on an Android device, but both of them are going to cost me a lot more than a Fire.  And at the end of the day, what I'll be using it for most of the time probably won't even take advantage of that extra power.  So why pay three or four times as much?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Interesting. Maybe I'll quit looking forward to the day that I have an iPad 3. Recently, I bought a Fire, and I already own the 64 GB wi-fi/3G iPad (version 1). I also have an iPhone 4s, as well Kindle Touch and a new laptop. I've been trying to talk myself into keeping my Fire, rather than returning it before the 30-day period is up so that I can apply that money toward a new iPad. I still prefer reading on my Kindle Touch over all of the other devices, but I use my Fire every time I walk on my treadmill. It's easier to see while walking, and I use the neutral background with the sepia print, with a slightly larger font than I use on my Touch.  I'm almost convinced that I should keep the Fire, and the article that you referenced supports my arguments (with myself) about why the Fire and original iPad are sufficient for nerdy old me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> And at the end of the day, what I'll be using it for most of the time probably won't even take advantage of that extra power.


I reached that conclusion two months after I got my Fire, and I sold my iPad 1 and bought another Fire (for my wife). The Fire is a great buy for $199.


----------



## iamcolleen (Mar 22, 2012)

I saw the article too and I had to laugh. Just another confirmation that I did the right thing! Yay!!!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Why does there have to be competition? Both are great devices, some people have both.


----------



## NeroAZ (Aug 27, 2010)

Kindle fire is nice, I use mine in bed at night to read before bed. My kindle 3/keyboard goes with me to work to read when I'm not working.  my iPad (gen 3) goes with me everywhere to do everything.  If you can afford it, why limit yourself to one device.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

luvmykindle3 said:


> Why does there have to be competition? Both are great devices, some people have both.


I think of it more as a comparison than a competition, although the expression, "Kindle Fire Tops the iPad," does sound a bit like oneupsmanship. For people who don't have extra money to spend, it might be very helpful for them to see comparisons and to read reviews in order to get the most bang for their buck. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's an opposing view that I'd just read this morning (based on the improvements in the screen - my husband got the new iPad, and is very happy with it). 
http://www.macworld.com/article/1166114/opinion_the_new_ipads_screen_is_underrated.html
I found it interesting that for now, at least, he prefers reading on the new iPad's screen over an eInk Kindle.

Personally, I prefer magazines on the iPad because of the bigger screen - but I prefer books on the Fire because of the smaller screen. I'm almost afraid to play with his iPad too much, don't want to be "disgruntled" with my iPad 1's screen.  But it is definitely a significant improvement screen-wise, at least to my aging eyes. Then again he's already regretting getting the 32gb model, says I might inherit it if he decides to go to 64gb. The iPad and Fire both have a place in my life.


----------

